# Newfoundland Mountains



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A friend mentioned something about the Newfoundland Mountains the other day. Sounds like an interesting place. I would love to go check them out, but after looking at the area on Google Earth, I'm having a tough time figuring out how to access the range. 

Would anyone be so kind as to instruct me how to access these mountains, particularly from the south end of the range?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I think bombs are dropped south of the range, so I don't think you would want to go that way.

http://www.access.gpo.gov/blm/utah/pdf/nw2.pdf

This guy has been there, looks like a pretty cool place.

http://watchingtheworldwakeup.blogspot.com/2008/04/newfoundland-mountains-part-1.html


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Chaser the best access is from the north side.There is a fence on the south end sometimes the gate is open but is normally locked.I usually go across the causeway because my uncle has keys to the gates.Other than that it is along way around to get to it.I believe there is also a way to accesss them through Lakeside but have never gone that way. There is alot of neat stuff out there.Old abandoned mines,coydogs,springs and bighorns.If you go eat your wheaties and take plenty of water the hiking out there to get to some of the neater places is pretty extreme.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there a way to get a trespass permit from the Rail Road to drive out there?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Is there a way to get a trespass permit from the Rail Road to drive out there?


Word on the street is "no" too miuch liability.

Also, I would not go out there this time of year...roads very scary!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

.....and bring about 4 xtra tires.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You wonder how the heck people get there "legally" then. Most people probably dont want to drive across the Salt Flats for fear of sinking


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

My uncle has keys but the only time we have had to use them is during the waterfowl season. The gates are usually left open because alot of people commute across there for work.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

you can get there from the hogup mountains to the north. You drive along the tracks for a ways. I cant tell you exactly how because it was dark when I went out there.


----------

